# pain killers for pregnant women



## dbaby

Hi 
just wondering if there any safe pain killers that pregnant women can take ??
girlfriend is 8 weeks pregnant...


----------



## emmajane

Apparently paracetamol is safe - but Dr told me there were no others I'm afraid. 
x


----------



## lynz

paracetamol is safe during pregnancy
aspirin and ibuprofen should not be taken


----------



## buffycat

due to my arthritis, i'm unfortunately an expert of what pregnant people can and can't have...

Essentially, Paracetamol is allowed until the last few weeks when Ibuprofen is allowed. To note though, if your girlfriend is experiencing a lot of pain, for whatever reason, then she should go to the doctor.

:hugs:


----------



## Vickie

Like the others have said paracetamol is safe to take. You can also take tylenol (in case you are in the US/Canada).


----------



## dbaby

It's for a headache that she can't get rid of.
She nervous about taking anything.
Thanks for the advice.
xx


----------



## anita665

The doctor offered me something else for my back pain on perscription but I turned it down. Can't remember what it was called though. All I take is paracetamol.


----------



## Ann-Marie

I got told I could take codeine in the last weeks when my SPD got really bad. Only on docs orders though :hugs:


----------



## MUM 2 BE

can i take codiene whilst 8 weeks pregnant? ive got a horrific tooth ache and im in soo much pain, havent been taking pian killers up 2 now coz im afraid, but this pain in unbareable x


----------



## mrsty

MUM 2 BE said:


> can i take codiene whilst 8 weeks pregnant? ive got a horrific tooth ache and im in soo much pain, havent been taking pian killers up 2 now coz im afraid, but this pain in unbareable x

unfortunately my doc told me i couldnt take codeine in early pregnancy as it was dangerous ... ok in the last tri (if doc recommendeds) i believe Sorry :(


----------



## MUM 2 BE

:cry: im in soo much pain, dentist dont help making me wait days before i can see anybody, ill have to try paracetomol and hope for the best, thanks guys :thumbup: xx


----------



## vixta

when i had a migraine once when i was pregnant all i could take by docs orders was paracetamol.... it was awful! they are rubbish you may as well not take any for what use paracetamol are! and when i went into labour with my youngest i was givem paracetamol by the midwife !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Seity

The only thing that is considered safe is Tylenol aka paracetamol aka acetaminophen (They're all the same thing) However, I've read you should still take it sparingly. I had to take it twice for headaches and I took the lowest dose, which luckily was enough for me.


----------



## MUM 2 BE

oh well im not going to bother taking anything then, paracetomol do nothing for me ( why im prescribed codiene off doc ) if its not going to help me im not going to put it into my body, baby comes first :thumbup: im sure ill be experiencing worst pain than this when its time for my angel to come lol x


----------



## 555ann555

If you are going through a lot of pain it is really worth speaking to your doctor. 

There are a lot of us who are prescribed ongoing pain relief throughout our pregnancies because we have existing medical conditions. It is always going to be your decision, but there is a published mannual that all HVs have and that most GPs should own (I forget what it is called) which lists drugs are actually harmful during pregnancy & breastfeeding and which are just unlicensed (which is a completely seperate issue).

The GP can talk through the risk of the pain causing undue stress to your body versus the actual medical risks of taking the drugs. 

The reason pharmacies are reluctant to give out a number of drugs is that the drug companies cannot (for the most part) get approval for drug trials on pregnant women (for obvious reasons!), and so it falls to the GP to sign an "off licence" prescription.


----------



## vixta

MUM 2 BE said:


> oh well im not going to bother taking anything then, paracetomol do nothing for me ( why im prescribed codiene off doc ) if its not going to help me im not going to put it into my body, baby comes first :thumbup: im sure ill be experiencing worst pain than this when its time for my angel to come lol x

You sure will hunni :hugs:


----------



## honeygrl

Tylenol is the only safe over the counter medicine. If the pain is severe, she can go to her doctor and get something stronger. My doctor actually has me on Tylenol 3 right now. When I was pregnant before, they gave me lortab/vicoden for severe pain.


----------



## pinktaffy

mrsty said:


> MUM 2 BE said:
> 
> 
> can i take codiene whilst 8 weeks pregnant? ive got a horrific tooth ache and im in soo much pain, havent been taking pian killers up 2 now coz im afraid, but this pain in unbareable x
> 
> unfortunately my doc told me i couldnt take codeine in early pregnancy as it was dangerous ... ok in the last tri (if doc recommendeds) i believe Sorry :(Click to expand...

 i have to take codine for paine that cant be helped and i was told by a spesialist and midwife and my dr there safe. so im asuming all 3 of them wouldnt put my baby in any danger


----------



## honeygrl

MUM 2 BE said:


> :cry: im in soo much pain, dentist dont help making me wait days before i can see anybody, ill have to try paracetomol and hope for the best, thanks guys :thumbup: xx

Call your obstetrician and tell him how much pain you are in and that the dentist is afraid to give you anything because of the pregnancy. He can give you something that's safe to take. There is no reason to have sleepless nights due to pain and it's not right for them to just leave you to suffer.


----------



## pinktaffy

MUM 2 BE said:


> :cry: im in soo much pain, dentist dont help making me wait days before i can see anybody, ill have to try paracetomol and hope for the best, thanks guys :thumbup: xx

phone your local pharmacy they will giv you advice if your in pain u cant just suffer it will stress you out more. hope you feel better soon:hugs:


----------



## Jadey-x

doctor said paracetmol is fine :)


----------



## MUM 2 BE

Hey, im struggling to find middle names for a girl to go with the first names i like, i love 
Mia ........ Robson 
Paige .......... Robson and 
Lacie ........Robson
Would love it if u could suggest middle names to go with these 
Thanks 
Mum 2 Be :D x


----------



## honeygrl

MUM 2 BE said:


> Hey, im struggling to find middle names for a girl to go with the first names i like, i love
> Mia ........ Robson
> Paige .......... Robson and
> Lacie ........Robson
> Would love it if u could suggest middle names to go with these
> Thanks
> Mum 2 Be :D x

You might want to post a new thread for this... otherwise people will be coming here to tell you what pain meds are safe to take like the topic suggests. :) Look on https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-first-trimester/
and click "New Thread" near the top.


----------



## MUM 2 BE

how do i make a new thread?


----------



## cbear

I have repeatedly asked different docs at my surgery just to make sure as i sometimes take co-codamol for my arthritis, they have all said it is fine to take whilst pg. The only conflicting evidence i have found is that the baby can become dependant on it, but i would imagine that this would be with continued progressive use.

I trust my GP although i am only taking it when i REALLY have to.


----------



## vixta

My doc told me i can take paracetamol for my migraines! Abslutely rubbish they are!!! I googled whether you can take ibuprofen during pregnancy and it says on the net that you can take sparingly x


----------



## honeygrl

MUM 2 BE said:


> can i take codiene whilst 8 weeks pregnant? ive got a horrific tooth ache and im in soo much pain, havent been taking pian killers up 2 now coz im afraid, but this pain in unbareable x

My doc gave me tylenol with codeine at 8 weeks and said it was fine. I've had the same problem for weeks now and the dentist refuses to do the procedure I need while I'm pregnant plus insurance won't cover it so i'm stuck with it.


----------



## angelwings666

Am NTNP, but as I'm 6 dpo, I've taken some paracetemol cause I have had a headache for the last two days due to cutting down my caffeine intake! Watch out for paracetemol plus as they have caffeine in them - I had to leave them in the drawer and nip across to the pharmacy for some standard paracetemol!


----------



## Gemie

I was told by 2 different docs I could take co-codamol for my migraines the only time they don't like you taking it is at the end when it can make baby sleepy... I can't get through migraines without it.


----------



## stephwiggy

the best thing is to check with doc - as underlying medical conditions could change any advise xx


----------

